# Plant identification



## DratzKennedy (Nov 28, 2017)

Along with this thread i am posting a few pictures of some plants that i recently acquired. I am pretty confident that one of them is a wandering jew, however the other three i am not so sure of. While i love botany and plant life in itself i also love to provide me inverts and other pets with natural living conditions. So for anyone who may be edgucated on the topic, are there and plants that i havr pictured here that would be able to sistain life for itself inside an enclosure. I keep all of my collection in a closet in my room elevated on a shelf. I leave the doors open during the day which enables about 5-6 hours of moderate sunlight into the closet. So will this be enough light for those plants that do need light and are there any plants that may are recomended for keeping inverts because of their low maintenance qualities. Thank you guys, and i appriciate all of your input.


----------



## schmiggle (Nov 28, 2017)

Hate to say it, but these are kind of non-descript. The third might be a dracaena, but I definitely am not too sure on that. Plants that people generally recommend for tanks are pothos, and I also tend to recommend zz plants and cast iron plant.


----------



## Draketeeth (Nov 28, 2017)

#1 indeed does look like wandering jew.

#2 I think is a kalanchoe. It's looking rather leggy from ones you normally see in the store, so it seems more vine-like than the potted plants are usually portrayed

#3 no clue.

#4 Looks like Coleus!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DratzKennedy (Nov 28, 2017)

Draketeeth said:


> #1 indeed does look like wandering jew.
> 
> #2 I think is a kalanchoe. It's looking rather leggy from ones you normally see in the store, so it seems more vine-like than the potted plants are usually portrayed
> 
> ...



Thank you!!! I was most curious as to find out what the third and the fourth one were I will have to do some research on what you said that you thought they might possibly be. My main concern is putting any of these plants and with one of my tarantulas and then proving to be harmful for the spider. Are there any plants you are aware of that cannot be provided in the enclosure with a tarantula?


----------



## Prophet (Nov 28, 2017)

DratzKennedy said:


> Thank you!!! I was most curious as to find out what the third and the fourth one were I will have to do some research on what you said that you thought they might possibly be. My main concern is putting any of these plants and with one of my tarantulas and then proving to be harmful for the spider. Are there any plants you are aware of that cannot be provided in the enclosure with a tarantula?


I agree with Draketeeth about #4, it looks like a type of coleus. If so I wouldn't risk it b/c they are poisonous to dogs/cats I know for sure not to people. Devil's Ivy makes an Excellent and easy tank plant so maybe check into that if you can. I usually keep those in my planted tanks and have Crotons for color in some of mine with scorpions.


----------



## schmiggle (Nov 28, 2017)

Coleus is definitely correct for the fourth plant. The third was the one I was thinking might be Dracaena--is it woody? Kalanchoe for the second would make sense, particularly if it was grown in low light, but I'm still not sure--it seems a bit too vine-y to be any kalanchoe I know of.


----------



## Draketeeth (Nov 28, 2017)

After studying the picture for #3 more and looking around at various searches, I'm going to disagree with the general mood that #3 might be a dracaena, and instead hazard a guess that it is a variety bamboo or maaaaybeee a palm. It appears to have more stalks coming from the pot than the average dracaena which can feature a few woody stems, and the leaves aren't in the single blades compactly growing from the stem. Yours has leaves in alternating patterns as it grows from upper part of the stalk.


----------



## DratzKennedy (Nov 29, 2017)

I actually was thinking that number 3 could possibly be some type of bamboo. It has several stalks coming from its base in the dirt. And the stalks look like bamboo just smaller. Im no expert though. Coleus seems to be the correct identification for number 4. Number one is indeed wandering jew. Im still not so sure on number 2. I found it in the trash can of a job site i was working at (it is cold where i live this time of year) and it is still doing the best out of the other plants. All of them are being kept in the same lighting, about 6-7 hours of sunlight via window each day. Is there anything i could do different to help aid in supporting life for these plants. I dont plan to put them in any enclosure, however i still think they are beautiful. Lastly, i purchased some pothos at a local shop and planted in an enclosure ive been working on. I plan to put my recently molted P. Fasciata in the enclosure vut i want to make sure the plant will prosper as well. Any tips? Thank you all


----------



## Patherophis (Nov 29, 2017)

Third one is palm - Chamaedorea elegans


----------



## DratzKennedy (Nov 29, 2017)

Thank you Patherophis !!!


----------

